# What are some other resourceful sites for road living?



## up2eleven (Nov 19, 2015)

Digihitch is down.A couple other site I used to check out are gone. I really dig STP, but gotta have more than one resource. Anyone know of some other helpful sites?


----------



## Mankini (Nov 19, 2015)

Hitchwiki.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Nov 19, 2015)

WitchHicki





Edit: Disregard this post. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Anagor (Nov 20, 2015)

www.reddit.com/r/vagabond


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 20, 2015)

ya there's not much besides those two and stp. there's a lot of facebook groups though. maybe someone could gather as many as possible and we could post a list; that would be a good resource.


----------



## Tude (Nov 20, 2015)

http://forums.backpacker.com/

These are the forums - but the site has good info on other things. It is a magazine site but has a lot of dedicated travelers on there (if I post I'm in the Trailhead registry).

Facebook, many of the groups I'm on or seen are closed and if a member they seem to be trying to get back to their "roots" and so using it as a chat site is kinda frowned upon. Yeah I admin on one. However I think *Travelers 411* has some interesting information on there - and might be a place to post some questions as well. I'll keep my eye out for ya. 

I need to resurrect the project I started the first of the year with the other mods of a list of resources for runaways (we had several at that time) but the list of places/shelters/help seem to be geared to teens (was looking at them the other day) but some may be good. 

However - just as I research where I want to go --- (hopefully you are planning on taking a tablet or something that can run internet via wifi or hit the library - hehe I talk to several people here via library  ) and do some research on where you plan on going and the resources in town there. Library. Soup/food kitchen if needed, medical - all sorts of things. Be one with your Google and search - there is stuff out there. There is a member here, @Kal - hehe wherever he lands or is thinking of going - I pull up the town, look for stuff to do there, things to see, soup kitchens, sleeping arrangements if necessary - all sorts of stuff - but generally he's already done the research. It's out there.


----------



## uniparemassilmas (Dec 4, 2015)

hitchwiki, trashwiki, nomadswiki, trustroots.
Nomadswiki has been most useful, for me.


----------



## uniparemassilmas (Dec 11, 2015)

About facebook group list..it's made by guy who has inspired me a lot! So here you go :


And if you will visit this site: http://nomadsmagazine.org/ and click "resources", you will get lot of other useful lists.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to projects and websites


----------

